# Bianchi volpe



## jimjam (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm about to buy this bianchi volpe bike from a seller, but I'm not sure if it will fit me. The seller told me that the bike seat height is 38 in and the handlebars are 36 in. And the bar is 30 in from the ground. I'm 5'5" 1/2. So would it fit me?

Also I'm pretty much a beginner in cycling, so can anyone tell me if $250 is a reasonable pirce for this used bike.

Thanks


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Have you gotten it yet?

Hard to know if $250 is reasonable without knowing the age and condition of the bike.

IMHO - Off hand, I'd think $250 for a Bianchi in good working order is a bargain!


----------

